# Mountains of Misery & Wilderness Road Ride 2009



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

If you haven't done it already, mark your calendars for the 2009 East Coasters Cycling Double Header, Memorial Day weekend in southwest Virginia. Wilderness Road Ride is on Saturday, May 23, and Mountains of Misery on Sunday, May 24. This year's event looks better than ever! 

One reason is that we have more help: the New River Valley Agency on Aging has stepped in to help run Wilderness Road Ride.

Note that we have a new website, which is still a work in progress. We'll have more pictures and fun stuff on it after this year's event. Put us in your blogroll or bike club calendar.

Also new this year will be the start procedure for Mountains of Misery. It will remain a surprise for now, but please be on time!

*Prices go up May 7*, so register early. We do expect Mountains of Misery to sell out. Wilderness Road Ride has no limit, so feel free to just show up and ride.

As always, we love putting on this event for everyone, and we look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

The mountains of misery just looks awful...but in a good way


----------



## Xanlact (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, good place to ask this then...
newbie rider in SW Virginia...

Can I survive with a compact double or should I go triple? (I'm in Montgomery Co.)


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Depends how strong you are but you should be fine with a compact & 11-28 in the back.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I signed up. I'm panicking already. I switched my double to an 11/28 in anticipation...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

JimF22003 said:


> I signed up. I'm panicking already. I switched my double to an 11/28 in anticipation...



The more gears the better!


Man up and don't use the 28.. but have it for when you need it on the final climb.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I did make it. I used the 28 a LOT though  My course time ended up at 7:53 for the century. No walking. No stopping. I did better than I expected.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

JimF22003 said:


> Well, I did make it. I used the 28 a LOT though  My course time ended up at 7:53 for the century. No walking. No stopping. I did better than I expected.


Great time!

Here's your next challenge: http://bikemountainmama.homestead.com/

There is nothing as steep in Mountain Mama - just 51 miles up, 51 miles down. Climbs that go on and on and on.

I haven't needed the triple on MMama. 42x27 was enough.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I'll have to do it! That was definitely on my "hmm, maybe!" list.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

bas said:


> Great time!
> 
> Here's your next challenge: http://bikemountainmama.homestead.com/
> 
> I haven't needed the triple on MMama. 42x27 was enough.


Bah...All you need is a 44/18 

Another Great VA ride with the best scenery in the state.


----------

